# Duda con osciloscopio de proteus



## jcvo9 (Mar 17, 2009)

buenas amigos, antes que nada un saludo a todos soy nuevo y quisiera que me aclararan una duda, la cosa es que necesito extraer unas mediciones del osciloscopio que incorpora proteus, el mismo me deja ver las mediciones en en modo trigger usando cursores, pero yo necesito las mediciones del modo horizontal o X-Y, si alguien me pudiera orientar se los agradecería

estas mediciones son de una curva de histeresis, quiero saber los puntos para hallar el campo coercitivo


----------



## JAIME RODGERS (Mar 20, 2009)

Hola que proteus tienes 

mira si le das click derecho al osc en las propiedades revisa la opcion que requieres


----------



## GoGame (Nov 18, 2009)

Estoy buscándole respuesta a esto... la verdad q aún no la encuentro... Pero seria muy útil tener una data de la simulación del proteus (p.ej.de lo q se observa en el osciloscopio digital) en *.txt.... En el proteus 7.1 al hacer click derecho aparece solo 4 opciones, ninguna exporta los valores graficados .. o no sé, no me sale.. (T_T) .. Si alguien sabe como hacerlo... *Favor de hacerlo publico*......


----------

